# Free Tampers II



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*EDIT: THIS IS AN OLD THREAD, FROM JULY OF '06.
there are no more free tampers!*​
Yup making them now, so if you didnt get one get one now! DO NOT PM ME YET!! Just post here sayin yens want one 

First come first serve ..... Not sure how many I willl be able to make should be a lot

Heres what they look like

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1630/cat/518


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I would love to get one of those 


Thank you,

Shawn


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't mind one 


Stacey


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

if you smoke a pipe i highly suggest you take Joe up on this. i use the hell out of mine.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

i'd love one! i'm just getting back into smoking my pipe more regularly


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd like to get one of those please.

Ron


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd love to have one. 

Thanks

Craige


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I remember seeing these the first time around. Since then I've broken into the wild life of pipes. So, if possible, could I get one as well?


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd like one please.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Id love to get one too please!!

Hope posting to the UK wont be a problem, im more than happy to cover your expenses, your tampers are beautiful and id really love one.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I would love one if there is one available. Just starting down this slope and don't have a tamper yet:w 


Thanks!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

caskwith said:


> Id love to get one too please!!
> 
> Hope posting to the UK wont be a problem, im more than happy to cover your expenses, your tampers are beautiful and id really love one.


Ay mate! no problem getting you a tamper


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

i would love one!
I can also send you a custom one I make also!
thanks
stephen


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

They really are great, I use mine all the time. I love how their so heavy.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I just bought my first pipe, and could definetly use one of these!
Scott


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> if you smoke a pipe i highly suggest you take Joe up on this. i use the hell out of mine.


Almost exclusively.

Take him up on his offer and reward him generously.

Post pics when they're done, bro!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd love one as well, Joe.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

If you have any extra, Joe, I'd love to get one ... with a trade  .


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Guess I should have clarified, Im more than happy to trade for some pipe tobacco 
Scott


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would love to have one of those, getting back into my pipe


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Shanwnp
warhorse
ron1yy
smokinnmojo
sspolv
lsutiger
caskwith
backwoods
sgresso
porrgity
croatan
moglman
detrotpha

have room for 5 more

no need to trade, just trying to pay it forward


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

You sir are the man.. you tell me when you need a PM, and please let me do SOMETHING!
Scott


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Poriggity said:


> You sir are the man.. you tell me when you need a PM, and *please let me do SOMETHING!*
> Scott


Sure, real easy. Just pay it forward 

Ok pipers you can bomb my pm box with addies


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

PM sent, and you can rest assured, I will PAY IT FORWARD! Thank you sir!
Scott


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd sure like one those as well. Look very nice! Just started down this slope as well.

Thanks!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd love one. I'm getting ready to buy my first pipe and this would help me out as a slide down yet another slope.  

Scott


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

mr.c said:


> Shanwnp
> warhorse
> ron1yy
> smokinnmojo
> ...


i'd love to be added to the list, if you've still got room!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

cb25 said:


> i'd love to be added to the list, if you've still got room!


well Im sorry cb25, you are on my printed list I just forgot to put you down here  your added! send me yer ady


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

PM sent, thanks a lot man. I can't wait to see it in person.


Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

PM Sent. Thank you Joe, You are THE MAN!!!!!

Ron


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey I'd love one if I squeezed in under the cut! You can always use a durable pipe tool fo when you are on the go.

Thanks!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I also am new to pipes and would like to get in on this.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

mr.c said:


> well Im sorry cb25, you are on my printed list I just forgot to put you down here  your added! send me yer ady


no worries at all man, thanks -- PM sent!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Im going to cut this of with Red Baron. If you havent sent an addy please do so!

Free Tampers II is done! If you missed out you'll have to wait for free tampers III (revenge of the tamper LOL) 

Thanks guys!~

Joe


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Joe! PM sent.

Scott


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr.C my address sent....


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope I'm not too far down on the list! If you don't get worn out before you get to me, PM me and I will shoot you some greenback!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Very, very nice. I'd love to have one, but I see the list is long. Are you machining these, yourself?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

OK these are all out today. With c.s being down yesterday I wasnt able to get all the addies. If anyone doesnt, for some reason recieve one, let me know and I can send another.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

It's really weird because I dont smoke a pipe and never have...But for some reason I really want a Tamper (though i dont even know what it does..LOL). Obviously I'm a little late, and don't really need one anyhow, but when I start smoking a pipe one day I'm going to look you up because you are a very generous Gorilla!! RG 4 u


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

mr.c said:


> OK these are all out today. With c.s being down yesterday I wasnt able to get all the addies. If anyone doesnt, for some reason recieve one, let me know and I can send another.


Sweet mr.c I can't wait to see it.

Thanks again

And I'll pass it forward allright or backward or sideways, either way somethings going to be going out 

Shawn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Mr.C

If you do this again, please add me to that list. I've a little baggie of something for ya.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

EGADS! did I miss out on these again?

If there are any left I would like one.. If not it's all my fault for not checking the pipe forum often enough.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yep== If this comes up again I'd be happy to send you some green coffee, cigars or pipe tobacco--whatever you desire.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I rec'v my Tamper  thxs again.....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mr.c said:


> Yup making them now, so if you didnt get one get one now! DO NOT PM ME YET!! Just post here sayin yens want one
> 
> First come first serve ..... Not sure how many I willl be able to make should be a lot
> 
> ...


IS IT TOO LATE??? I would love one. I just started smoking pipes, and it is a welcome alternative to cigars!

:dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Redbeard said:


> IS IT TOO LATE??? I would love one. I just started smoking pipes, and it is a welcome alternative to cigars!
> 
> :dr


Nice first post 

ding...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice first post
> 
> ding...


:r

THere will be a free tamper III. *BUT* You need to

A. Be a pipe smoker 
B. Be a contributing member of the pipe forum, or C.S in general.
C.I have to like you

Well, I guess Paulmac wont be getting one with that last rule. Really, I dont mind doing this as I enjoy paying it forward, but at the same time I dont want to be taken advantage of.

Cool?

Joe


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mr.c said:


> :r
> 
> THere will be a free tamper III. *BUT* You need to
> 
> ...


:r

I'm glad that the third requirement wasn't around for Free Tampers II 

I used my new tamper for the first time last night, Joe. It worked like a champ. Thanks again.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mr.c said:


> :r
> 
> THere will be a free tamper III. *BUT* You need to
> 
> ...


I agree that it is a bad first post. I have been "lurking" in this forum for several months , and I finally got the money to buy a nice pipe (a Butz-Choquin) and start the new hobby/habit.

Sorry if the first post was really tasteless--didn't mean it to be.
Chris


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got it in the mail today Sir and thank you very much. Beats the empty 30-06 brass I have been using  


Will try this bad boy out tonight.



Stacey


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mr.c said:


> :r
> 
> THere will be a free tamper III. *BUT* You need to
> 
> ...


yeah, I fackin love you too Joe ya rat bastid pain in my ass!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Got mine in the mail today. I can't wait to put this baby to use! Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Arrived yesterday morning but this is the first chance i have had to get on the computer. It is stunningly beautiful, nice simple and elegant shape and so so heavy, i love it!! mr.c you are a scholar and a gentleman, and you sure know how to use a lathe!!

cant wait to pack my first bowl with it, and this baby is going into my inheritance box (things i want to pass on to my son) shame it will probably be an illegal tobacco related item by then :r


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Got the Mr.C tamper the other day. Very nice, good weight, and tamps amazingly. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Mr. c is da man! Got a call from my daughter (I'm currently in Arizona), telling me I got a package with some kind of heavy, Gold "short rod or stick kind of thingy" Sounds like my new tamper has arrived. :dr


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

mr.c said:


> ... You need to...
> 
> A. Be a pipe smoker
> B. Be a contributing member of the pipe forum, or C.S in general.
> C.I have to like you


I have *A* down but what exactly is meant by *B* and how do I go about accomplishing *C*  thanks!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

niner said:


> I have *A* down but what exactly is meant by *B* and how do I go about accomplishing *C*  thanks!


B. Means you need more than 8 posts


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> B. Means you need more than 8 posts


but I just barely joined the forum last week


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

niner said:


> but I just barely joined the forum last week


All things come with time grasshopper.

Set down some roots and flowers will bear fruit.

root


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Mr. c is da man! Got a call from my daughter (I'm currently in Arizona), telling me I got a package with some kind of heavy, Gold "short rod or stick kind of thingy" Sounds like my new tamper has arrived. :dr


Just hope she's not useing it to fish out the drain pipes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

EnyafanJT said:


> if you smoke a pipe i highly suggest you take Joe up on this. i use the hell out of mine.


I'd love one!


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

Redbeard said:


> IS IT TOO LATE??? I would love one. I just started smoking pipes, and it is a welcome alternative to cigars!
> 
> :dr


A good tamper is a welcome alternative to sizzled fingers!:w


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Perfect (for the worlds smallest espresso)!


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

for the record...i love this tamper. suuuuuuuch an upgrade from my little flattened nail type pipe tool thingy. 

seriously, it's a great piece of equipment to use


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Mr C, I would SOOO love one of those.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Mr. Pink said:


> Mr C, I would SOOO love one of those.


yer gonna havta wait till free pipe tamp'r III son. this'ins done.

written so all the arkansas people can understand it


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

mr.c said:


> yer gonna havta wait till free pipe tamp'r III son. this'ins done.
> 
> written so all the arkansas people can understand it


1) Haffta wait
2) Thissun here's done

Just had to do it... <wink>


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again for this
I use it almost everyday!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I also would like to say thank you again. Works great. 


Stacey


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> yer gonna havta wait till free pipe tamp'r III son. this'ins done.
> 
> written so all the arkansas people can understand it


Douche Bag........betcha didnt know we could speak French!!

Oh yeah, the tamper is awesome. Will be sure to keep the door locked this time.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

as everyone else is saying it i might aswell add my :2 

the tamper is just awesome, clean simple design, no fancy shapes, no cast lines running dow the side (i hate that, sign of sloppy manufacturing) just a well made, functional tamper that does a great job. the only time i cant use mine is on a couple of my small pipes (20 min quick smokers), then i use a small homemade wooden tamper. however everytime i use that one i cry a little tear and die a little more inside!  

thanks again mr.c


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just had to post in this topic once...
I KNOW IT'S OVER A YEAR OLD - there's a reason for it.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

IHT said:


> i just had to post in this topic once...
> I KNOW IT'S OVER A YEAR OLD - there's a reason for it.


And I've learned to respect the 'elders' here at CS so I'm gonna post here too. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gromit said:


> And I've learned to respect the 'elders' here at CS so I'm gonna post here too. :tu


i'm trying to get mr.c to make some more.  i hear the cost of brass is getting pretty expensive though.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't have a pipe tamper; these look great. I'd love one and I'd like to offer to cover shipping expenses to a Canadian address. Thanks much.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ritan said:


> I don't have a pipe tamper; these look great. I'd love one and I'd like to offer to cover shipping expenses to a Canadian address. Thanks much.


pssst - this topic is over a year old. sorry about that. i was just bumping it to give mr.c a hard time about not making anymore (there's a huge demand for them). he should start a side-business... hell, there's a guy that makes some acrylic ones and sells 'em for $60+ each.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

IHT said:


> there's a reason for it.


To be a tease? Just kidding.
If they were made again I would be interested in buying one depending on price.


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

One would be very much appreciated. The generosity of the good folks of this forum simply astounds.:tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> pssst - this topic is over a year old. sorry about that. i was just bumping it to give mr.c a hard time about not making anymore (there's a huge demand for them).


That makes you kind of an ass teasing us like that Greg.  You know how much I want one of those. I almost jumped out of the chair when I saw that topic started by mr. c. The part II made it even more believeable. (sigh) :r

That sure is a nice tamper you make mr. c. :tu o


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

greg youra dick


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> ...  i hear the cost of brass is getting pretty expensive though.


Maybe P'Mac will volunteer a ball.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mister Moo said:


> Maybe P'Mac will volunteer a ball.


He just got married and doesn't have any to spare. He lost when he gave up on bachelorhood


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> He just got married and doesn't have any to spare. He lost when he gave up on bachelorhood


Maybe his wife would donate them..............nevermind.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ultramag said:


> I almost jumped out of the chair when I saw that topic started by mr. c. The part II made it even more believeable. (sigh)


:r
do a search for topics started by mr.c with the word "tamper" or "tampers" in them. there was even a tampers III topic i believe.



mr.c said:


> greg youra dick


i know, but it's my loving way to put peer pressure on you and the use of _your_ personal time.

all i know is it's the best muther truckin tampers i own. by far, no contest.
seriously, you should have some computer geek on here make you a webpage, and you should sell them, $25-35 bucks a pop.... cuz you don't want ppl with IHT type money to be stuck without getting one.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

DeadMansHand said:


> One would be very much appreciated. *The generosity of the good folks of this forum simply astounds*.:tu


Indeed.

However,



IHT said:


> *pssst - this topic is over a year old*. sorry about that. i was just bumping it to give mr.c a hard time about not making anymore (there's a huge demand for them). he should start a side-business... hell, there's a guy that makes some acrylic ones and sells 'em for $60+ each.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

IHT said:


> hell, there's a guy that makes some acrylic ones and sells 'em for $60+ each.


Yes I do make them and they are worth every cent.

Larry
www.Tamperworks.com


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Making me want to get my tool post back on my lathe and get that baby turnnig  I take it these were brass? 

I was going to try and fashion some that are similar in shape to the forum pipe but I haven't got my lathe back together as of yet so it was all only a drawing board dream.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

pipeyeti said:


> Yes I do make them and they are worth every cent.
> 
> Larry
> www.Tamperworks.com


I've admired your work for ideas in the past, quick question:
Are you turning them? Or using a mold and either injecting or stamping them?


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Sancho said:


> I've admired your work for ideas in the past, quick question:
> Are you turning them? Or using a mold and either injecting or stamping them?


I turn them, The brass is one piece from foot to top I turn that also. The only thing I don't turn is the 1/8 inch stainless pick. However I do turn the brass cap that I put the stainless into. All the is done on a wood lathe free hand thats why no two ever look the same. The acrylic is from readily available pen blanks from different sources.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pipeyeti said:


> Yes I do make them and they are worth every cent.
> 
> Larry
> www.Tamperworks.com


ah, those are cool, but it was a different site. i saw them last night, maybe someone you sell through? or maybe someone else altogether.
don't take my statement as a knock on yours (or others) acrylic tampers - just that those hefty brass tampers he turned, he could easily sell and recoup his costs of the brass/time spent. everyone i smoke with grabs that instead of their tampers they bring, once they've tried it, they always ask if i have it on me.

i've been gifted a papaduke tamper that i've never used, made from deer antler. it's just too "nice" to use. it sits right in front of my pipe rack (another mr.c creation) - that i'm cleaning today.

and then joed sent me one from a Danish pipe smoking competition from '94 - that's still unused (and never will be).


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

So I take it this tamper is nice not only for the quality but for its heft? It looks to be ~3/8" dia by ~2.5" long?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gotta be bigger than that.
it can barely fit inside some of my thinner bowled pipes.

edit: 2 15/16" long
5/8" wide


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Seeing this thread reminded me that I was taking mine for granted. Its been sitting in my ashtray outside on my balcony since August and it is completely tarnished. I Pulled out the Brebbia Pipe polish and after about a half hour she shines like new. Best tamper I own for home use. Doesn't go on any trips though.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I will gracefully like to have one of your tampers. :tu

IHT - this topic was started a looong time ago.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Mr.C, can i get one of these?
:tu


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Spongy said:


> Mr.C, can i get one of these?
> :tu


Sorry old thread, dont have any. I gave a bunch of them away for free, gave them away to people that donated to this site... If I do it again I will have to charge due to Brass has gone up about 300% since this thread- thats no joke. It doubled in 1 week alone.

Thanks to all those that like the tamper I made, and to those who want one.... will see 

greg please close thread


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> greg please close thread


closed.


----------

